

Ask HN: Would you use a GUI to design React Native layouts? - pavlov

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;d like to get your opinion on a technical strategy question.<p>Neonto makes a visual tool that generates UI+controller code for native mobile apps:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;neonto.com<p>Currently the tool covers the iOS and Android platforms by outputting Objective-C and Java code. This can be quite scary for users because the native languages and frameworks are complex.<p>One possibility would be to add a React Native code generation back-end to Neonto Studio. This would either complement or replace the existing iOS&#x2F;Android backends.<p>If you&#x27;re already using React Native, would you find such a product useful?<p>If you&#x27;re interested in learning React Native, would you consider using a GUI tool that generates view and controller code?
======
pavlov
Clickable link:

[http://neonto.com](http://neonto.com)

